# Best Zero Clearance Gas: To Heat Family Room Well...



## daethon (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys
Hope you're doing great. We're going through our remodel and will be replacing our fireplace.

We don't have a chimney/fireplace so we'll be doing a zero clearance.

We're looking for one that isn't ugly and will heat our family room efficiently. The room is 14' wide by 16' long by 9' tall. It is a fully "open" layout into the kitchen which is another 18' long.

We don't need to necessarily heat the kitchen, we're not opposed to "living" in the family room when it's cold out.

We'll be definitely getting a fan, regardless of the system, and as we have small dogs/kids, we'll likely get something that is louvered.

Our contractor pointed us to Kingsman, but it doesn't sound like they heat well. Some folk pointed to Valor as an option?

Our budget is very flexible, I would not expect that to be the limiting factor for us, but we also don't want to "waste" money on something that is over the top.

Heat, pretty-ish, our style has been described as "transitional," (So between modern and traditional), oh yeah, and probably need to stick to a 36/38" unit, though if we HAD to, we could probably put a 42" in there, but we would rather not.

Thank you guys for your help with this!


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi
I'm Canadian so I like Regency Valor Napoleon. The list is to long the American companies then the Europeans they all make good stuff. Buy what your local dealer likes and insist on a quality install and demand good service. Check at least two reputable hearth shops


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jul 24, 2014)

If you want heat go Mendota it has the highest P4 ratings of any fireplace line. Also is the best looking and best built.

Brad


----------



## smoggy66 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi There - 

We are looking to put in a direct-vent gas fireplace insert where a fireplace used to be, but is no longer.  When we bought the house the fireplace was falling down and we took it down, could not get a permit to replace and that was 15 years ago.  Last year we put on a new roof and they did over the fireplace hole and now it's nice and tight and dry.  My husband walled over the fireplace inside, but the hole that went down to the ground (under the house) we plywooded over and it's been sitting like this for 10-12 years.  The outside was fixed also.  We are now ready and can afford a direct-vent fireplace.  I went out a couple years ago and looked at one place. Today went out and looked at two sellers.  One sold Avalon (said he had them in his home), the other had Regency, Enviro, and Heat & Glo.  We have a small house 1050 square ft total so want to heat the front room which is really a combination of two rooms open to each other and the kitchen.  One seller said 30,000 BTU would be enough, another said 40,000 BTU would not put out that much heat - what!!  Now I'm confused.  I want heat, and nice looks - HELP!!


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on efficiency of the fireplace.  With P4's in the mid 70 - 80's, I like 6 btu s per cubic foot in existing construction.  

Brad


----------



## SouthernMaineWayne (Sep 3, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> If you want heat go Mendota it has the highest P4 ratings of any fireplace line. Also is the best looking and best built.
> 
> Brad


I couldn't agree more. They heat the best and have the prettiest flame picture. The Full View series are the nicest, the DXV are easier to service.


----------

